# Thompson is Guilty!



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

Assault with a deadly weapon. I hope he gets jail time.

LA Times article.

JSR


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2009)

good.


----------



## troutmd (Sep 7, 2007)

OK ... here comes the weekend jail time and the $500.00 fine.

Good news nonetheless.


----------



## cwg_at_opc (Oct 20, 2005)

if he gets no jail time, then he should be forced to ride a bike
for five years. he needs to really learn this lesson...


----------



## worst_shot_ever (Jul 27, 2009)

I think he will get a reasonable sentence of incarceration. The fact he was put in bracelets and remanded to custody after the guilty verdict, where he will sit until sentencing, is a pretty good indication the judge isn't going to just walk him.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Revoke his license. Sentence him to commuting on a bike for a few years.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

il sogno said:


> Revoke his license. Sentence him to commuting on a bike for a few years.


Would that be before or after 5 years in a state pen?


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

DrRoebuck said:


> Would that be before or after 5 years in a state pen?


After. 

But make him do his time on a trainer. This way he'll be nice and fit and ready to climb Mandeville every day on his way home from work. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

worst_shot_ever said:


> I think he will get a reasonable sentence of incarceration. The fact he was put in bracelets and remanded to custody after the guilty verdict, where he will sit until sentencing, is a pretty good indication the judge isn't going to just walk him.


aka "no bail"



wait, is his wife cute? :ihih: :blush2:


// WOW. I just happened to be reading the Health section of today's paper in a coffee shop and an *older* woman across from me was reading the same section. She initiated a conversation about how "That Dr. in Mandeville Cyn really got screwed by those 'cyclists'..."

*deep breath*, and commence Operation: Education. 

whew.


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

Force him to ride a bike on the same road everyday for 5 years would do......


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

cpark said:


> Force him to ride a bike on the same road everyday for 5 years would do......


preferably Mandeville to Sunset to Bev Hills and back. :thumbsup:


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I'm wondering if we're going to have to deal with backlash on this.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

I love that he got carted away in handcuffs. Booyah!

JSR


----------



## grrlyrida (Aug 3, 2006)

You shoulda heard the comments on KPCC...Some Mandeville residents thinks they should outlaw bikes on the public road. I think that's what the Freeways are for. To quote one idiot, "Next time someone's gonna get really hurt and the residents won't feel bad cuz of it."

Even the so called "cyclists" complained about arrogant cyclists not stopping at lights or signs. It was skewed toward drivers. By "cyclists" they probably go on the path 2x a year.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

il sogno said:


> After.
> 
> But make him do his time on a trainer. This way he'll be nice and fit and ready to climb Mandeville every day on his way home from work. :thumbsup:



+1......


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

*moved?*

from VeloNews:


"_(DA) Stone cited Thompson’s flight risk, his lack of ties to the area (he no longer lives or works in Los Angeles and was likely to lose his medical license soon)_."


----------



## heytoyotaguy (Aug 9, 2009)

grrlyrida said:


> You shoulda heard the comments on KPCC...Some Mandeville residents thinks they should outlaw bikes on the public road. I think that's what the Freeways are for. To quote one idiot, "Next time someone's gonna get really hurt and the residents won't feel bad cuz of it."
> 
> Even the so called "cyclists" complained about arrogant cyclists not stopping at lights or signs. It was skewed toward drivers. By "cyclists" they probably go on the path 2x a year.



I heard that broadcast, and unfortunally most non cycling people think we are freaks and should get off the road. I dont think its going to get any better but maybe the thompson verdict will scare some drivers into giving a cyclist more space.


----------

